# Best Homemade Tools >  Dedicated Dovetailing Bench

## Brendon

I just recently finished an heirloom, dedicated dovetailing bench (I like to cut dovetails by hand).
The bench is entirely hand made; the only power tool being brought to bear on it being the tablesaw.
Beadings were cut with an antique beading plane (circa 1860) and the dovetails in the tool drawers were all hand-cut. Many hours of hand planing went into wood preparation and smoothing.
The wood used was Goncalo Alves and Marblewood.
The Moxon vice hardware was sourced from Independent Woodworking in the UK (Independent Woodworking).

The bench also incorporates a secret compartment that contains a small mahogany box made by my maternal grandfather in the 1920s. He was a Master Carpenter in Sussex, England.

More pictures can be seen on independent woodworking's blog or on my blog www.waneyedgeworkshop.wordpress.com

B

----------

Christophe Mineau (Jul 22, 2015),

HobieDave (Jul 29, 2021),

Hotz (Jul 21, 2015),

Jon (Jul 21, 2015),

kbalch (Jul 21, 2015),

Komo (Oct 10, 2017),

mr mikey (Jul 28, 2022),

PJs (Jul 21, 2015),

ranald (Mar 21, 2018),

richardcrane (May 1, 2016),

Slim-123 (Aug 20, 2020),

threesixesinarow (Aug 28, 2019),

verticalmurph (Aug 21, 2020)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Brendon! I've added your Dovetailing Bench to our Workbenches and Vises categories, as well as to your builder page: Brendon's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Dovetailing Bench
 by Brendon

tags: vise, workbench, dovetail

----------


## PJs

Oh My that is BEAUTIFUL! Thank you Brendon...your skills and craftsmanship are a treasure and inspiring!

----------

kbalch (Jul 21, 2015),

Paul Jones (Jul 21, 2015)

----------


## Paul Jones

Brendon,
What a work special bench and made by hand tools! Your skills are top-notch. I am looking forward to seeing more of your projects. Thank you for sharing.
Paul

----------

PJs (Jul 22, 2015),

Slim-123 (Aug 20, 2020)

----------


## Hotz

Wow ..  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Wowwww again !
Nothing else to add, this is impressive 
Thanks for showing.
Christophe

----------

PJs (Jul 22, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Hi Brendon,

Absolutely gorgeous work! Your Dovetailing Bench is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:

 
 
If you've already received one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts, we'd be glad to award you a $25 online gift card from GiftRocket. Your choice!

Either way, just let me have (via PM) your details (size, color choice, and mailing address for the shirt or email address for the gift card) and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to Brendon for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## Brendon

Thanks Ken,
That's cool!
B

----------


## Brendon

Thanks, You are too kind,
B

----------


## Brendon

> Oh My that is BEAUTIFUL! Thank you Brendon...your skills and craftsmanship are a treasure and inspiring!



Thanks for kind comment
B

----------

PJs (Jul 24, 2015)

----------


## Brendon

> Brendon,
> What a work special bench and made by hand tools! Your skills are top-notch. I am looking forward to seeing more of your projects. Thank you for sharing.
> Paul



Thanks Paul,
The pressure is on then!
Cheers,
B

----------


## Brendon

> Wow ..



Thanks a million
B

----------


## Brendon

> Wowwww again !
> Nothing else to add, this is impressive 
> Thanks for showing.
> Christophe



Thanks for your kind comment
B

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Brendon! This one is getting shared a lot around the web.  :Beer: 

I saw it pinned on several Pinterest boards today (TN Woodwright, Alan Abaev, morsa, Матвей Попов).

Also, welcome visitors discussing this on UKWorkshop.co.uk  :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

Amazing, and inspiring. Beautiful work!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jere

Great looking work for a cool method of joinery!

----------


## 56terrymc

Wow Brendon,

I just joined and saw your dovetailing bench. This is absolutely gorgeous! Finally pinned it under "jigs, tools and stuff" after momentarily debating with myself about pinning it under "furniture". Definitely will immortalize yourself with many generations of woodworkers to come. 

TerryMc

----------


## Brendon

Hi Terry,
Welcome to the forum; you'll find a lot of cool guys and cool stuff here.
Thanks fr your comment on my bench.
It took a while to make but was well worth the effort.
I love hand-cutting dovetails and the bench works just great.
Have a look at my blog.
Best wishes 
Brendon

----------


## Jimmy5star

Absolutely gorgeous! Brilliant bit of work M8!

----------


## Brendon

Thanks Jimmy

----------


## WinDancerKnives

That's too purty to use! Great job  :Smile: 
Dave

----------


## ranald

TOOooooooooooooo Pretty to use/marr. Sounds like you have some great hand tools. I have a few router planes ( unfortunately none from my grand father who was a cabinet maker who emigrated from Scotland in the late 19th century) that belonged to a Dutch friend. He was forced, along with other tradies, to construct ships for the German Furor during the second world war. The Dutch tradies would sabotage their own beautifully exercuted work to slow down construction: it was a tricky business as if caught they would receive terrible punishment possibly death. They had to slow the invaders at any cost.
Great piece of kit Brendon: take a big pat on the back & ta for sharing.

Ranald

----------


## Caliper Ken

Wow - that is incredible

----------


## Drew1966

Wow. Just wow.

----------


## Brendon

Thanks Guys
for all your kind comments.
I enjoyed designing and making this bench.
Built it a few years ago.
Brendon

----------

PJs (Jul 15, 2018)

----------


## Slim-123

Красота!! К тискам подходить страшно, не то что работать.

----------


## mr mikey

Beautiful, I'd use this for a piece of furniture in the house. Good stuff. Mr Mikey.

----------

